# Is it possible to find a horse if you know its freeze brand?



## weeemzy408 (24 November 2011)

Does it make it easier to trace my old pony if i know the freeze brand trying to search for my 1 in a million pony "forever jed" a 14.2hh bright bay gelding i sold about 10 yrs ago from my home in dumfries he went up to mauchlin where he stayed for about 3 months then supposidly got sold to a ponyclub home in aberdeen he will be roughly 22 yrs old i know his freeze brand does this help? Would love to know his whereabouts good or bad thank you


----------



## Cuffey (24 November 2011)

Have you tried a search on NED--put freezemark into search box
You will have to register and buy a little credit or PM me the mark and I will look for you

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/


----------



## weeemzy408 (24 November 2011)

Oh thank you that would be wonderful me & my mum think its one of the 2 
3E0E or 3E03 
If you manage any info from that i wud b so grateful i have never heard of that site thank you so much x


----------



## Cuffey (24 November 2011)

3E0E a typical Farmkey mark brings up 

 TREASURE COOKIE 
Date of Birth  01-Jan-1991
Gender Male
Colour Unknown
Height 
Breed Not known
Submitted by British Show Jumping Association
On BS site
Treasure Cookie no longer registered to compete 
BS number 323541
Colour Bay Height 147.2

If this is the pony you are interested in it may be worth contacting BS to ask if they could put you in touch with current registered owners
http://www.britishshowjumping.co.uk/contact-us.cfm

The second combination of letters/numbers nothing


----------



## weeemzy408 (25 November 2011)

Thank u soooo much for ur help  i have emaild the bs so fingers crossed he sounds about right but the name has changed :-/ 
Ur a star thank you x


----------



## cally6008 (25 November 2011)

weeemzy408 said:



			Oh thank you that would be wonderful me & my mum think its one of the 2 
3E0E or 3E03 
If you manage any info from that i wud b so grateful i have never heard of that site thank you so much x
		
Click to expand...

First job would be to get in touch with Farmkey, find out the correct freezemark number and ask if they have up-to-date contact information for the owners


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 November 2011)

cally6008 said:



			First job would be to get in touch with Farmkey, find out the correct freezemark number and ask if they have up-to-date contact information for the owners
		
Click to expand...

Ive just emailed farmkey too as been trying to find Shuffles who is probebly been renamed.He was freezemarked but I cant remember the number lol.


----------



## cally6008 (25 November 2011)

If no joy Sharon, let me know and I'll send you my contact for them  .. it may be monday at least before they reply


----------



## cally6008 (25 November 2011)

sharon, shuffles, chestnut W.PB stallion ?


----------



## weeemzy408 (26 November 2011)

Still no luck on my front av emailed BS and still no reply i have also emaild farmkey no reply and i tried to call all day yesterday & EVERY time its said " all our staff are busy please leave a message " are the staff busy all day  xxx


----------



## cally6008 (26 November 2011)

weeemzy - 

2	Treasure Cookie	Calum Mcdonald	Ashley Mcdonald	2003
http://www.bsja-scotland.co.uk/result.php?dID=77

3, Treasure Cookie (Robert Meiklejohn). 2004
CITY OF ABERDEEN Loanhead, 30 July-1 August 
http://www.ipcmedia.com/press/article.php?id=57075

4	Treasure Cookie (JC)	Moira Meiklejohn	Robert Meiklejohn	QUAL  2005
http://www.bsja-scotland.co.uk/result.php?dID=516

Robert Meiklejohn, MINTY II (not currently bsja reg), 2008


----------



## cally6008 (26 November 2011)

weeemzy408 - it depends on what you asked the BS as to if you get a reply, I normally send them an email as follows

"Subject - Contacting a BSJA member"
Email - "Hello, I am trying to make contact with (x) who rode (y) on (a) date at (B) venue" 

Normally they will reply saying they have forwarded my email on to (x) for me. Then it's up to (x) if they reply to me or not.

You could try posting on facebook bsja groups to see if anyone knows Robert or Moira or email the BSJA scotland area reps

Farmkey - I've never phoned them so don't know about that side of things but I do have a contact for them if you want to email her direct to check on the freezemark. It will probably be monday before you get any email replies from farmkey as I dont think they answer them on the weekend


----------



## Ella19 (26 November 2011)

Leave a message, its the only way freezemark finally got in touch with me. They may charge you to forward a letter for you to current owners.


----------



## weeemzy408 (27 November 2011)

Cally thank you so much for this the 2nd owners are definatly the right people i am soooo chuffed now its just a case of trying to do what you said and find his current ownersv:-/ i cant thank you enough for all your information you have gave me i am so pleased i am positive this could be my old pony  i will keep this post informed of any news good or bad x


----------



## Tinseltoes (27 November 2011)

cally6008 said:



			If no joy Sharon, let me know and I'll send you my contact for them  .. it may be monday at least before they reply
		
Click to expand...




cally6008 said:



			sharon, shuffles, chestnut W.PB stallion ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Cally.
Weezy Shuffles is a registered part bred arab,(still registered in my name tho).flea bitten grey,( probebly white with age) he will be in teens now. Not on NED under shuffles.


----------

